# 9.0/9.1 compiled kernel will not boot



## max21 (Jan 7, 2013)

It been a rough year with 9.0 and now I get the same with 9.1, dang!

Below is what I get when I compile kernel _even with-out change to GENERIC_ for both FreeBSD 9x releases.

1) The 9.1 kernel will build perfectly with no errors, and I can do make install and any other normal things before reboot or shutdown.

2) To test the new kernel, you must reboot the machine right... Well, the result below is what I get each and every time.

This has been going on for me since FreeBSD 9.0 released January 2011.  I was first in line.  It had the new freebsd installers.  WoW!  And now a full year latter I get the same result you see below using  FreeBSD 9.1 new release ... the one with the announcement and before with-in that hour. 

I know my machines are good enough because I'm re-building a custom kernel for FreeBSD 8.2-AMD-64 right now just to double check before posting.  It will never fail anyone, but I'm trying to give the modern times a chance (9.1).

Someone said something about BIOS elsewhere. But that's  impossible.  FreeBSD can make the metal of your toaster be his hard drive or flash-stick.  The only thing that changed was the freebsd-installer for the sake of GPT and not MBR.  The only thing  that remained the same is my 2010-2012 hardware which use only the  standards, which is MBR.   Any idea what's going on here?   Could the 64bit version of FreeBSD be the issue?



```
Loader variables:
vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/ada0s1a
vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw

Manual root specification:
<fstype><device>[options]
Mount <device> using filesystem <fstype>

eg. Ufs:/dev/da0s1a
zfs:tank
cd9660:/dev/acd0 ro
(which is equivalent to: mount -t cd9660 -o ro /dev/acd0 /)

? List valid disk boot devices
. Yield 1 second (for background task)
<empty line> Abort manual input
mountroot>
```

If you think this is crazy, how do you think I feel?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2013)

The title seems wrong.  According to your post, compiling the kernel is no problem, it's just booting afterwards that doesn't work.

At that prompt, press Scroll Lock and use the up/down arrows and Page Up, Page Down keys to scroll back through the kernel messages.  Is there an error or warning about ada0?

What happens if you type ufs:/dev/ada0s1a and press Enter at the prompt?

Please describe the hardware: motherboard, hard disk, how the hard disk is connected.


----------



## max21 (Jan 7, 2013)

"The title seems wrong."

I got to do way better than that.  Sorry!

I had no sleep. I will do those things by tonight, very late.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2013)

Another question: did you make any modifications to /etc/make.conf or /etc/src.conf before recompiling?


----------



## phoenix (Jan 8, 2013)

And, what happens if you follow the onscreen instructions and press ? then enter?

(Thread title updated.)


----------



## max21 (Jan 8, 2013)

wblock, I was answering the things you listed than I decided to do a re-install to duplicate my steps, but this time I accidently installed src than realized I did not need to use next door (partition 2) to use his src.  IT WORKED!   I don't believe this. I always copy src, ports and packages to a difference partition (full system) and try to build from there.  It use to work I thought, but maybe it didn't and I must had drop the ball again.  So I missed out for a whole year of 9x-realease for nothing, dang!  Anyway, Long Live FreeBSD 9x

Thanks wblock, you guided me back, and back to reality 

also thanks phoenix.  I think I should duplicate the crash and follow you guys listed advice just for the record.  But right now if I remember correctly, after the crash if you touch any key it just add another line of text with no real tip on what to do next. . than I accidently you hit another key again and it reboot.  I don't think scroll works there... I will double check first chance I get, right now it's time to get ready for class coming up too soon.


----------



## max21 (Jan 8, 2013)

> The gpart(8) output is missing the MBR. gpart show should list both the MBR on ada0 and the the FreeBSD slice information in ada0s1 shown above.



What you see is all it gave me.  Your install and everyone else is working, that means I got a bad download.  No way to have three machines all with non-working BIOS.  I think i have missing drivers and I plan to find out.

*My three reasons.*
Old wine taste better.  My OLD lady is sweet.  Earth is old and the universe is older. Old been good to me    MBR provide dual booting, GPT took it away.  MBR been in motion/theory BC.  With GPT you must pray each day that those numbers will never bit you.  Beside, IBM and Sony got something coming that may combined and "out do" both MBR and GPT in just an few more years.  And most important, FreeBSD will never, ever let MBR down.  Running on good old hardware is their claim to fame.  GPT will die younger than MBR.  I rather wait, but I got to learn how-to ZFS so I might be force to try it.

http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/kdump-vfs-error.html

I'll reproduce those errors before this week is out.  If I wasted an entire year, a few more days to find out why can't hurt.


----------

